# amplificador a valvulas electronica



## eduaes (Mar 14, 2007)

que sitio puedo visitar para encontrar algún circuito de amplificador a valvulas electronica.


----------



## piltrafa (May 4, 2007)

Sin salir de casa:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificadores-valvulas-11143/

El que busca encuentra. la verdad es que hace mas de un año que buscaba algo así.
espero te sirva


----------



## eduaes (May 4, 2007)

gracias loco. muy amable


----------

